# Chongqing Theatre U/C



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Is that located right on the tip of that peninsula where all those highrises and the CBD is?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Is that located right on the tip of that peninsula where all those highrises and the CBD is?


it's located in the CBD,but not on the yuzhong peninsula,Chongqing's CBD is actually divided into three parts.Chongqing theatre is located in jiangbei district which is just face-to-face with yuzhong peninsula.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

this is jiangbei district,do you see the yuzhong peninsula much further?


----------



## sasha ITALIA (Oct 1, 2003)

EDIT ERROR


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

No...I see New York!?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

jonovision said:


> No...I see New York!?


that's a rendering of jiangbei district of Chongqing,the Tiger building has been voted down,but you can see the location of Jiangbei district and Yuzhong peninsula.


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Wrong forum... This isn't a highrise.


----------

